# Phrag. Peruflora's Cirila Alca 'Elizabeth Grace' HCC/AOS



## eaborne (May 17, 2015)

(d'alessandroi x kovachii)
This one I got awarded last month at judging. Very similar to Fritz Schomburg except made with d'alessandroi. It has a nice pink color and normally will hold two flowers at once for several days!


----------



## John M (May 17, 2015)

A beauty! Love the dark striped at the back of the lip opening.


----------



## abax (May 17, 2015)

Oh my goodness, a kov. cross that I love. The color is
wonderful and the dorsal looks balanced with the rest of the bloom. Excellent growing talent you have there!


----------



## NYEric (May 18, 2015)

Yay besseae v. dalessandroi hybrids!
Congrats!


----------



## Marco (May 18, 2015)

Looks great - Thank you.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 18, 2015)

lovely colour


----------



## Erythrone (May 18, 2015)

Nice


----------



## trdyl (May 18, 2015)

Congrats on the award!

Interesting that the RHS is allowing the name to stand since Kew removed d'alessandroi from species status.


----------



## Kawarthapine (May 18, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.

Just love the colour.


----------



## Cat (May 18, 2015)

This makes me more excited for my Kovachii x (Kovachii x Dalessandroi)) seedlings to grow up. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 18, 2015)

Simply beautiful. Congrats on the award!


----------



## Migrant13 (May 18, 2015)

Love it. Congrat's on the well deserved award.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 21, 2015)

Another beauty Eron, congrats as well.


----------



## 17andgrowing (May 24, 2015)

Love the color on that one. Well done.


----------



## troy (May 24, 2015)

Perfect shape blooms!!! best one I've seen yet!!!


----------



## raymond (May 24, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## eaborne (May 25, 2015)

Thank you all!


----------

